# How much does your lease cost?



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The whole thing about how much someone pays to shoot a deer got me wondering about how much we all spend on our deer leases. If you total up your yearly expenses including protein, corn, utilities etc... What would your personal total be? Ours in Junction isn't too bad because we have been on the same place for so long... $1000/gun, around $1200 for feed and about $50 for utilities. $2,250 total/year for 11 hunters on 1500 acres.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Toooooo much , but it is fun and I will continue to do it for as long as I can. I have 4600 acres with 15 hunters and I collect $1550.00 per hunter for this season. Year round lease. Actually this year I only have 14 hunters so I will have to fork out about $3000.00 for myself and family unless I find another ethical, family type hunter.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

$ 00.00........


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Ooooh, 2250? You must be killing some monster deer. How can you live with yourself? Just kidding! I know in the past I've paid more and some years I paid less. I guess it comes down to... "is the cost of doing what you love to do worth what you are paying"? For me I say yes, and I'll continue to pay what I can afford.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

$1750 for 250 acres by myself. Prices are going up up up.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*only 16 acres*

at my house but I have a lot of deer and a 5 acre lake $310 a month I can live with that

Wes


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

$1920 , 10,500 acres.........hunting / fishing I like the fishing/drinking part more


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

$500 a year lease, $300 corn, $200 beer while hanging out at lease 

probably loose $100 a year gambling at lease

$1,100 total - well worth it in good times


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

I pay $2600 including protein and electric. Corn is an extra $90-100 a year or so. Lease is just south of Bracketville and about 2300 acres total.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well figure this one out $15.00 per acre 2600 acres only 6 hunters. 

Charlie


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

txred said:


> $ 00.00........


Same here


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Not a lease, but try 20,000 pounds of corn per month from October thru February. Then 18 2,000 lb protien feeders filled an average of every three weeks.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

$3600 per gun, 7 guns on 5K acres East of Laredo. Year round feed and protein $1200 per gun. Small cabin with no electric or water. We have water trucked in by the gate keepers husband @ $25/200gal. Price went up $500 per gun this year. Sux! Plenty of horns, quail, dove, and ducks to shoot though.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I could have bought a King Ranch monster for what I paid last year for a few does, hogs, quail, cull 7 pointer, and friends around the campfire...


----------



## SeanT (Oct 27, 2005)

$150,000 for our farm in Brownwood.Approx. $5000 a year for corn and protien feed.


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

$ 75.00 for my family to hunt 450 acres Austin Co.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont do it for the kill, I do it for the outdoor recreation. I love being in the woods, building a fire, riding the 4wheeler, hangin' out with my dad, teaching my kids about the outdoors, etc....I enjoy deer lease maintenance and preperation as much as the hunt itself. Sitting around the campfire in the woods is something some kids will never experiance. The cost does seem to be on the increase though.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

If I added all mine up and included gas back and forth (Dallas to N Louisiana + stops at the Horseshoe when I go by) I could probably get me a pretty good sized King Ranch buck too ha ha.

I have a Bow Hunting trip planned next October in Kansas that will cost me more than a couple of years on my lease and I can't wait


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

$1,400 per person 

2000 acres

8 hunters


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Charlie $6500 per gun!!


I pay $1500, for everything. 550 acres


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine is about $450.00 a month..........Well that is the note on my property anyway.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh where to start...5k for monthly note...6k lbs protein every 3 weeks...insurance..electricity..gas to get there from houston...food..corn for feeders...**** I better stop...ANYONE WANT TO BUY A RANCH...


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

This is going to sound cheap, $300 and $65 for lights. 8 hunters on 1200 acres in Colorado County. Usually not more than 4 hunters there at the most and everyone gets a nice buck usually. Only 4 bowhunters but all we can take is does and spikes (lease rules, not county) About $7,000 in beer and ribeyes..ha, oh yeah, almost 20 years on here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Oh where to start...5k for monthly note...6k lbs protein every 3 weeks...insurance..electricity..gas to get there from houston...food..corn for feeders...**** I better stop...ANYONE WANT TO BUY A RANCH...


gas for the cadillac... and various other things.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

6k FOR 7500 ACRES Feed and lodge included 14 animals a year Whitetails Exotics
Pigs Family is a membership and all can shoot.. Pretty good considering I have 4 boys and a Wife that all hunt


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Seemorehinie said:


> Oh where to start...5k for monthly note...6k lbs protein every 3 weeks...insurance..electricity..gas to get there from houston...food..corn for feeders...**** I better stop...ANYONE WANT TO BUY A RANCH...


That is kind of what i was trying to get at. Although alot of us don't pay alot for our lease fees... everything else really starts to add up quick if you feed all year long. It puts some of the guided hunt price tags much more in prospective. On our place a 140-150 class deer is a true trophy even with all the feeding and management practices we have in place.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

You guys are reminding me why I don't deer hunt anymore.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

It's all well worth the money


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

Duval county, 6k per gun . 3000 acres 3 guns. And a lifetime of memories you cant put a price tag on.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Let's see, I am going to guess $500 to $750 per year inclusive (lease, corn, gas, food, misc year round expenses, etc, etc, etc) for access to 265 acres. Worth it? Absolutely! I figure this is very inexpensive compared to most others and that makes me !


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*???*

I don't know and I don't care, I hunt with my father, my brother and his son, along with my three boys, what ever it cost it cost, beside I know it has to be cheaper than going to a doctor three times a week because we have all gone crazy, and need all kinds of mental help. I have hunted almost everyday of my life, the rest have been wasted.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

We own our land but it still costs hundreds of $$'s to hunt. Feed, seed, fert., gas, maintanance on cabin and such. Its all worth it though.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Probably about 700.00 for about 200 square miles, that's per person and ther's 6 of us.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Dang! I need to show this to my wife to show her how lucky she is to have me for a husband. LMAO

2,000 acres 11 hunters $600 a family membership for year round. Plenty of deer and hogs. I spend about $200 on corn for myself. $150 for a permit for my camp house. Fuel for the genreator. Very cheap from what I see being posted. And Imight add that I am only 2 hours away from my front door step.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Honestly, I am surprised at how inexpensively many of you have it. Good for you. I was expecting much higher numbers when I saw this thread come up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

240 acres we own. Lease the land for cattle, that pays for the taxes, ag exemption helps with fence and feed, etc. I'd have to have my accountant call yours to figure out exactly how much it costs me to hunt my own place, but it's not much.

TH


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

well you get what ya pay fo

on our lease we are lucky if someone gets a 150 class, we usually get one or two a year

we still have some older and younger hunters who can't keep their fingers off the triger

our management plan is 6pt or better


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Do what I did and marry into it! It's cheap (I think)!..........errr mmm maybe not!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

have 100 acres i hunt on for free 10 min from the house. but im in the market for an east texas lease for next season!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Do what I did and marry into it! It's cheap (I think)!..........errr mmm maybe not!


Yeah but that aint very sporting, like the traditional worker who puts alot of effort into squeezing off a $500 check. LMAO j/k


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Oh where to start...5k for monthly note...6k lbs protein every 3 weeks...insurance..electricity..gas to get there from houston...food..corn for feeders...**** I better stop...ANYONE WANT TO BUY A RANCH...


I promise I'll bring my own steak next trip.

Hope that helps.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Too Much...but we were lucky to find a lifetime lease and don't mind investing time and treasure into it...like so many others we had a lease sold out from under us after years of $$$ and work....it does sting...

We have found another couple that we enjoy hunting with and may lease a part to them next year.....We could use the help for sure..
Even with the drought ...this year should be our best....We worked hard and poured the feed to em....

Sounds like some awesome places you folks are hunting...

chief


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

The only cost i have is the gas needed to get down from east Texas to Laredo. Hunting 17,000 acres for free isn't too bad for a college student.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

bluegill addict said:


> The only cost i have is the gas needed to get down from east Texas to Laredo. Hunting 17,000 acres for free isn't too bad for a college student.


I _am_ jeleous! Good for you and good luck! I'm anxious to see some pics.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*I will.........*



bluegill addict said:


> The only cost i have is the gas needed to get down from east Texas to Laredo. Hunting 17,000 acres for free isn't too bad for a college student.


I will come and pick you up from East Texas and then drive to Laredo if I can hunt too........


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> ...........We have found another couple that we enjoy hunting with and may lease a part to them next year.....We could use the help for sure...........
> chief


J and I sure appreciate the offer Chief. Just let us know when you decide for sure. LOL


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

60,800.00 for lease which includes corn ( 5,500 acres)
8,000.00 for protein
5,000.00 for misc. things
---------- total
PRICE LESS
it does not matter how much or how little
you spend-- it's all in getting away & en-
joying life.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

250 acres in Victoria county on Coleto Creek. Been in the family since the 1800's so the only cost is the work to keep it up. We don't feed much since it is always so green because of the lake. We were in the MLD program but they were always losing our paperwork and giving us grief about it so we said the heck with it. Tom


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im lucky i used to pay about 265 a year plus gas plus corn plus amo plus ---u get the idear i was on 250 acers of some of the most prime land loaded with deer now i hunt for free i got real lucky and met a real nice fella that has several small tracks of land surrounded my tons of acers--i hunt hogs on one tract and deer on the other


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

1000 highfenced acres in Kerr County for $2600/gun and a maximum of 4 guns. Included whitetail, sika and axis.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Honestly, I am surprised at how inexpensively many of you have it. Good for you. I was expecting much higher numbers when I saw this thread come up.


I agree. I think I'll sit here and keep my overpriced hunting addiction to myself.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> J and I sure appreciate the offer Chief. Just let us know when you decide for sure. LOL


Ok just for not including me in on that...yes you will bring your own steak and can sleep on the porch....


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

I plead the 5th...just in case the wife is lurking.:tongue:


----------



## curtis_catfish_73 (Apr 20, 2005)

You people are killing me with these prices ya'll are paying. I'm dang glad mine don't cost near what you guy are paying, i like my cost so much i ain't even telling, what i pay. It's less than a $1 a day. I don't hunt it a lot so it fits me well. Maybe shoot a deer or hog maybe not, just have to be there when they are there. But still way cheaper that the rest of you guys.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

$400.00 per 6 guns on 220 acres. Deer, ducks, dove and supposedly quail.


----------



## Backlash63 (Dec 20, 2005)

$400.00 per gun for year round, about 3000 acres in San Augustine County.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Ok just for not including me in on that...yes you will bring your own steak and can sleep on the porch....


I welcome the opportunity to sleep on the porch. I'll just snuggle with J. It'll dang sure be warmer.


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

TPD said:


> I agree. I think I'll sit here and keep my overpriced hunting addiction to myself.


Agreed.

The day I started talling it up, is probably when I'll talk myself out of it.


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Family Property*

We are hunting on 100 ac. of family owned property. Nothing yearly, but we help out with the electricity and have spen 3-4 thousand fixing it up and feeding in the past couple of years. jv


----------



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

3800 acres we've had leased for 25 years in Sabine County...24 members=$650 per year


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Polk County, 1400 acres, 15 hunters (some of them just go for the card playing and fellowship), $1025 for this year, includes protein feeding program and camp renovations . . . will be $825 next year and thereafter.

Previous post are correct though . . . one can't put a price on the memories . . . .


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Honestly, I am surprised at how inexpensively many of you have it. Good for you. I was expecting much higher numbers when I saw this thread come up.


Actually, I was thinking the same thing.

Good for you guys!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Well the deer hunting is pretty thin, but should develop, good news is the duck huntin can be phenomenal. I hunt ducks and deer and hogs on the 35,000 acre farm I manage, plus deer on another 900 ac farm. And ducks and deer on 2000 ac of family land. the family has about 700 ac of bottomland wrp and the farm I manage has 8000 acres of bottomland wrp........looks like a good year!


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

$2100 for 1873 Acres between D'Hanis and Devine. We have a 3 bedroom house, a 12 person bunkhouse, 60'x60' covered cleaning area, walk in freezer and a 250# ice machine all provided by the landowner. Landowner pays all utility bills. 10 hunters, each hunter pays for their own feed.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Enough is all I can think of. I try to only figure in my head so some of the numbers can get lost. I don't want to put it on paper. Guessing, we are about in the middle price range of all listed in this thread....excluding the $20K per year folks.

There is only three of us. One is my brother and there is not a price you could put on the time we spend together over in West Texas. It is also a true getaway as I leave all this world behind when I get out there. That is worth more money than what we pay.

Ahhhhh....it is now the 1 week countdown until we leave this fast paced world behind and head out West.......ready for sure!

GCB


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

$1600 for 1600 acres NE of Bracketville, add in gas from Austin, corn, roasted soybeans, food, ect probably looking at $3000+ per year. Which doesn't include all my side hunting trips during the year.


How much to hunt in the zoo?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Duck Leases*

8,000 for 8 hunters on 1,000 ac. 4 huntable ponds (Ours)
5,000 for 6 hunters 24 ponds (Duck Club)


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

$2,250 for 36,000 acres in Fort Stockton with 14 guns. Includes protein.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Costs me a lot of Blood, Sweat and Tears to hunt! My best friend for the past 28 years own the land we hunt, and it costs me hours upon hours of clearing cedars with the tractor, filling feeders, moving stands, painting the house, building fences, running new water lines from the well to the house, being camp beotch (lol) and whatever else we can think of to do up there! This allows me all the AXIS and Whitetail, hogs, turkey, Aoudad I care to shoot and clean!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

E Tex Hardin Co 2500 acres free, just my dad n I and oh yea the owners but they live in Miss. Currently working on getting a few deer tied to a tree for this next w/e youth hunt as the 2 owners will be bringing 6 kids. All will be high fenced as soon as the fence guys can get in but with the rain we've had it mite be next summer. My dad has control on 2100 more acres he leases for 500 a gun, plenty of game his hunters have taken 8 deer since archery started and I don't know HOW MANY hogs. With most hunters in E Tex MANAGEMENT is taking a 6pt if you dont manage to see a 8, and most trophy hunt the first 10minutes after they get in their stand. WW


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Mexico 7800 acres 3100/gun 8 hunters


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I pay $1500 a year +$100 a year for one place 4 people 0n 1400 acres. The other place 500 acres free.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

$1 or $10,000 as long as all involved are happy, I'd say that's a good lease!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I pay $600 to hunt ducks and geese on several different places. I consider that a great deal. For ducks only it is expensive because you can hunt the bays, back bays and coastal tidewater areas for free basically. But geese are not well attracted to salt marshes or bay waters (yes there are some). For deer hunting, I go out of state for mule deer and hunt public land. It is generally less expensive than a Texas deer lease and you don't have to 'feed' all year or worry about loosing your lease. Considering that I don't like duck meat (flying liver) and deer meat (walking liver) duck and goose hunting to me is much more cost effective because I get to shoot more during the season.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be happy to take some of that liver off of you RonE


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Hunstville, $750, 8 guns, Use all year, 1200 acres, Old trailer to stay in/camping area, with water and eletricity.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Junction, $1400 per gun; 5 hunters; 600 acres; feed roughly $300 per hunter;Food $$
Beer and Whiskey $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Memories = PRICELESS


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

East texas (Woodville) 1351 acres (Timber Company property that is leased). $450 per 14 members (includes immediate family with no quest). All year (squirrels, rabbits, deer) camping and 4 wheeler riding. About $100 year for feeders individually. Individual travel trailers or tents per member preference. Bring in water and generators for electricity. 2 1/2 hours from Houston area. Certainly not a deer factory but if you put in the time you can take deer and every once in a while a nice deer for east texas.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

$0 as I always seem to a be a dollar short or a day late or both in finding a lease. Willing to spend the money on a lease, just need to find the right one. Guess, I will start the search all over again next year. hwell:


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

Lease $ 1500 plus $ 200 for corn and electricity. Not to mention gas for the 600 mile roundtrip from Hondo to Rotan. Usually get deer in 130 to 145 class. some hogs and lots of turkey. 5 hunters for 1200 acres with two sides against a low fence 40,000 acre ranch that is hunted for quail only. Good friends as other members - two bow hunt only. Problem is that Kent county allows one buck only. Have been on worse but never better - afraid to try something closer to home.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Goose/Duck lease 2 tracts totaling 570 acres $667 per man for a group of 8 hunters. Used to love to hunt deer but I have to admit, nothing is more challenging than bagging a snow goose, that is one wary critter come December through February. Sure miss eating backstrap though.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

15 guns @ $3k/gun, just to walk onto the property.

Birds & beasts aplenty, lodging, decoys & blinds all included.

I've paid as little as $400/season for one of those "hunt any of our properties" leases back in the `90's and last year paid $1200 for Los Hombres. I've done the $40/year TPWD permit, I've hunted the public lands along the coast, I've had a blind at Wallaceville and they have all been great in their own ways. This year, I decided to go with the smaller club and also be able to hunt deer & pigs.


----------

